# Id rear end gears in a 65 GTO



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

finally took cover off rear end to ID what is in there. Looks like Richmond 82-0550-1. 39 teeth on large gear and 11 on small one. not sure what I have. I have not driven this car. To many projects with it. Its a 4 speed car presently with a 455 tri power. will be changing that engine out for a 428 which is presently at rebuild. 
what are these gears? will they suffice for a week end cruiser? Thanks.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

3.55 gear ratio. I would leave it in for now and see how you like it once the car is drivable again.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

